# San Francisco Bay Area



## teh yoshi (May 15, 2018)

There's apparently a speed cubing Meetup in the Bay Area, but it hasn't been active in years.

Anybody else from the area? It's a big place, surely a few of you are from here. There's going to be some comps in Sunnyvale, Cupertino, and Berkeley in the upcoming months.


----------



## Max Cruz (May 15, 2018)

yo dawg i gotcha. i live near san jose.


----------



## teh yoshi (May 24, 2018)

If anybody from the Bay Area is reading this, I accidentally bought a stickerless YuXin HuangLong, and I really wanted the black one. If anybody wants to come check it out or perhaps trade for a black HuangLong, let me know.


----------



## Max Cruz (May 24, 2018)

sure dawg, where do you want to meet?


----------



## teh yoshi (May 24, 2018)

Max Cruz said:


> sure dawg, where do you want to meet?


Sent you a PM.

If you can't make it, let me know of other times and places. I work during mornings, though.


----------



## Max Cruz (May 31, 2018)

Sorry - didn't see this post. How old are you? I'm a teenager, so y'know stranger danger...


----------



## TimothyJiang (Oct 22, 2021)

I'm in ! I just move here ! Are you guys still here ?I'm finding a group and wish to play with you guys !


----------



## teh yoshi (Oct 23, 2021)

TimothyJiang said:


> I'm in ! I just move here ! Are you guys still here ?I'm finding a group and wish to play with you guys !


Hey, welcome to the Bay Area! I don't know if the Meetup group is still around, as it was basically dead even by the time I first discovered it, and I've honestly never even heard of any cubing meetups before. But hey, can't hurt to try, or start something new!


----------

